# Buying a skyline in japan.



## waterbottle (May 9, 2004)

I live in japan and was wondering, if i was gonna buy a skyline, what's the best deal?

there are A LOT here and the demand isnt very high. I found a skyline at a local dealer for about 

4,500 dollars U.S. 
GTS ER-33 with a 6 cyl. linear engine. 2.5 liters 24 valve DOHC
no exterior or interior damage - looks new
Automatic
4 door
about 40k miles
1995 model
this is just off of memory, but i think it's all correct

i was considering getting it, but i wanted to find some experienced owners and hear their opinions on it.

i think the GT-R is supposed to be better, but by how much? 

is it really worth getting a 4WD over others?

any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

waterbottle said:


> I live in japan and was wondering, if i was gonna buy a skyline, what's the best deal?
> 
> there are A LOT here and the demand isnt very high. I found a skyline at a local dealer for about
> 
> ...


hahahaha 6 cyl linear engine. inline 6 would have been better said. "i think the GT-R is supposed to be better" you didnt do research, *supposed to be?*


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Buy it and come to the US and you will be hailed the PIMP of the millenium.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

It depends upon where in Japan that you are. Some places have better deals than others.


----------



## waterbottle (May 9, 2004)

my grandpa here is a mechanic and he fixes up cars, and for that he gets a special membership to a huge club that has weekly auctions on all kinds of cars. he took me to it once and they had all the fastest cars for the lowest prices. 

I just need to know what skyline is the best.
anything in particular i should be looking for in a skyline?


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

waterbottle said:


> my grandpa here is a mechanic and he fixes up cars, and for that he gets a special membership to a huge club that has weekly auctions on all kinds of cars. he took me to it once and they had all the fastest cars for the lowest prices.
> 
> I just need to know what skyline is the best.
> anything in particular i should be looking for in a skyline?


a bnr32


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

autotragic? don't buy an autotragic Skyline! You're in Japan for God's sake! Get the damn real thing!


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

www.j-garage.com


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

waterbottle said:


> I found a skyline at a local dealer for about
> 
> 4,500 dollars U.S.
> GTS ER-33 with a 6 cyl. linear engine. 2.5 liters 24 valve DOHC
> ...



Well, you need to first start by checking out/searching the forums and learning about the car and the different models. The car you just described, for example, being a GTS it's non-turbo. It's a slow car that you would not enjoy, granted it looks good. Another thing you have to decide, is if you are going to try to bring this car to the US eventually. If so, 4 doors have not been approved (crash tested) for import.


----------



## waterbottle (May 9, 2004)

240sxcoupe said:


> hahahaha 6 cyl linear engine. inline 6 would have been better said. "i think the GT-R is supposed to be better" you didnt do research, *supposed to be?*


this IS my research, instead of attempting to criticize me, just help me out here.
as for me calling it linear and not inline, does it really matter? i apolagize for not using the exact car lingo but still...inline and linear mean the same thing and i got my point.


GTES-t said:


> Well, you need to first start by checking out/searching the forums


 ...haha yes. i am.


----------



## RacerJunkie (Apr 13, 2004)

I see no one who replied to you posted any useful information whatsoever, they just kind of dicked around.

The GTR is by far the Skyline of choice. It's twin turbocharged, for added horsepower over the GTS. More power is good in my book any day.

The AWD system is supposed to be one of the best in existence (I only says supposed to be since I've never owned one). With AWD you'll get better, faster launches off the line, and much improved road handling over a RWD GTS.

I'd run my mouth some more but I gotta jet for work.


----------



## MobiusB14 (Nov 13, 2003)

You should get a GTR over a GTS. The R32 GTR have the lightest body but I personally I like the R34.


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

Bear in mind that on average a GTR costs twice as much as the next lowest model in that year. If I were you, I'd go for the R32 GTR (lightest body, not much difference in the engine, low price and plenty mods available). Money no object would be the R34 GTR. R33GTR next, then R34GT-T (single turbo 2.5 litre), R32 GTS-4 (2.0 litre 4WD single turbo - a little "GTR") and R33GTS-t (2.5 litre single turbo 2WD).


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

waterbottle said:


> my grandpa here is a mechanic and he fixes up cars, and for that he gets a special membership to a huge club that has weekly auctions on all kinds of cars. he took me to it once and they had all the fastest cars for the lowest prices.
> 
> I just need to know what skyline is the best.
> anything in *particular i should be looking for in a skyline?[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

GTES-t said:


> Well, you need to first start by checking out/searching the forums and learning about the car and the different models. The car you just described, for example, being a GTS it's non-turbo. It's a slow car that you would not enjoy, granted it looks good. Another thing you have to decide, is if you are going to try to bring this car to the US eventually. If so, 4 doors have not been approved (crash tested) for import.


my gts is a turbo!


----------



## Smittyjp (May 30, 2004)

*Price seems a little high*

I only paid 2500 for my gtst but then I am in Okinawa.


----------



## dennab (May 30, 2004)

Smittyjp said:


> I only paid 2500 for my gtst but then I am in Okinawa.


my friend paid a thousand for his, came with r33 front bumper, and rear bumper. mildly modified for a thousand bucks, and that's in oki. what did your gtst come with? how long you lived in oki, if long as in 5 years, i could know you. small world in okinawa.


----------



## Smittyjp (May 30, 2004)

*Hey*

Mine came with Apexi intake, N1 exhaust, front strut tower bar, Greddy turbo timer. I bought springs and took off the rear wing so far, will wait til next month to put the springs in after JCI. Lived here 13 years so far.....

Smitty


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Smittyjp said:


> I only paid 2500 for my gtst but then I am in Okinawa.



Not that bad. Get it from a private owner or a shop? Ahhhh, I wish I was back on Okinawa.


----------



## Smittyjp (May 30, 2004)

Private owner. Nice lady. It`s a 93 and had 37000 klicks on it when I bought it.

Smitty


----------



## NiSmO Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

waterbottle said:


> I live in japan and was wondering, if i was gonna buy a skyline, what's the best deal?
> 
> there are A LOT here and the demand isnt very high. I found a skyline at a local dealer for about
> 
> ...


Yeah i would not get a 4 door auto, not worth it, just wait and get a gtr34 or a gtr33 if you want awd and hicas, that's what im going to do if i don't get any of the other car's on my "i want list." good luck.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

NiSmO Girl said:


> Yeah i would not get a 4 door auto, not worth it, just wait and get a gtr34 or a gtr33 if you want awd and hicas, that's what im going to do if i don't get any of the other car's on my "i want list." good luck.


A Skyline is a Skyline, and seeing as you yanks don't have 'em......well 

If I were in the states and trying to buy a Skyline, I'd go to Australia/New Zealand.....at least we speak the same!


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> If I were in the states and trying to buy a Skyline, I'd go to Australia/New Zealand.....at least we speak the same!


Good point. Maybe I should take a trip down there, find one that I like and just have it shipped to motorex for the whole legalization process.


----------

